# eCabinets cut list in excel Part 3 modifying the macro



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I will show you how you can clean up the macro that we recorded in part 2. Then add some code to speed it up dramatically. I will also show you how you can create some message boxes that will ask you if you wish to hide the edge banding and inset carvings columns. If you click yes then it will hide that column.
Here is the link.
https://youtu.be/6BP_ds9oVzM


----------

